# Water leak from top of window frame in heavy rain



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yesterday we had substances heavy driving rains. I had a water come where the window meets the interior wood jam on the east side of my house and north side both leak. 

My assumption is something when the install was done was not done correctly but I guess I am unsure where to start. I’ve attached some photos to see if they help at all. 

Anything loom wrong without taking the window trim and siding off?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There's no pictures in your post.


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Check the caulking where the trim meets the window frame.
Check to make sure those gutters are clean and not over flowing down the wall.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Not a fan of this spot...


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah I agree I noticed that spot next to power service conduit. What would I do to fix that? 

The north facing window the caulk next to the j channel is fine. I had already tried recaulking last year. The east facing I need to get on a ladder and validate but from a distance caulk looks fine.


Gutters were clear but this is an older house so the overhangs are limited per matching the historical style of house so rain can easily hit this spot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Get a bit closer in. Maybe the flashing is still there but they notched the water table. That would be fine as long as the flashing is there. 

What is that overlap at the flashing sections like?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I would suspect another window above this.


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> Get a bit closer in. Maybe the flashing is still there but they notched the water table. That would be fine as long as the flashing is there.
> 
> What is that overlap at the flashing sections like?



Any examples of what I should be looking for? What is a water table?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

bryanp22 said:


> Any examples of what I should be looking for? What is a water table?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 See the red circle he put on your photo.


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

The rain finally stopped and the ground was hard enough for me to get a ladder to get a closer look at each window that had issue. Here is the window facing the east










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

This is window facing north. The photo facing up is showing the window above the one that leaked.


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Some people do window flashing so it is pretty, like yours is and other people do it so water can get out and away with a 1" gap above the flashing and the flashing has an end dam and a slope to the outside.


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

So in your opinion the window flashing needs replacing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

bryanp22 said:


> So in your opinion the window flashing needs replacing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It is one thing to consider but often a leak that shows up at the top of a window is coming from above.
Have you removed trim inside for hints at where it might come from?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't like that water table flashing. Maybe its the pic, but it looks pitched into the home. If it wants to hold water, its gonna snake in on that lap joint. 



I like this end dam.


https://joneakes.com/jons-fixit-database/2062


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

It’s definitely at best neutral angle. Definitely doesn’t seem to have a slope away. 

So is recommendation water table sloping and then flashing above windows?

I assume the only fix for water table is removing a couple rows of cedar shingles?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I think the first thing to do here is pull some trim and start water testing like Neal mentioned. Figure out where the leak is first before we start ripping stuff apart. 

You may still need to rip stuff apart to find it, but lets start by pulling the trim and doing a bottom up water test.


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

Should I remove just the trim or the entire wood window box? Basically the wood the blind is on. You’ll see one water spot left behind on the window itself. Any good videos on the water test?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

bryanp22 said:


> Should I remove just the trim or the entire wood window box? Basically the wood the blind is on. You’ll see one water spot left behind on the window itself. Any good videos on the water test?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Just the trim and maybe some drywall above the window. 

You are looking for water stains on the framing above that would indicate that it is coming from high.
If there is insulation between the wood frame and the rough framing you could dig that out and then give it a gentle rain with a house pointed just above the window and let it fall down over the window and watch inside for water. 

After a good wetting wait 30 minutes for it to show up, if nothing move further up the wall with the hose and try again and again until you have water showing up. 

Have you check the attic for wet insulation above this, yes all the way up there.


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

So I tried some water in the sill of the upstairs East window and noticed I don’t really see weep holes like on my last windows but these are a different model. I see basically through the caulk where water is coming through. Did they caulk the weep holes?

This test did let me see the water table does get hit by the water from the weep holes quite hard. The window that leaked also may have to layers of j channel for some reason around the top. Is that okay?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I believe they don't usually caulk the bottom. 

Did you mean to say 2 J trims above one window?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Where are the weep holes?


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah I meant two j channels at top of the window that leaked.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

bryanp22 said:


> Yeah I meant two j channels at top of the window that leaked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you know how to open vinyl siding for a look see at what they have done.


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

I’ve watched this video before 




What am I looking for under siding?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

